# Fireplace facelift complete, before and after pics.



## webby3650 (Oct 21, 2011)

I got a good deal on this stone, so I decided to start another project. I am very pleased with the way it turned out. Enjoy!


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry, meant to post in perfect picture. Feel free to move it if necessary.


----------



## NCredneck (Oct 21, 2011)

Very nice! I like the all of it. The black powder, the mantel..it all looks good. Well done.

edit. Just noticed the tomahawk on the mantel and the lamps..sweet


----------



## pyronut (Oct 21, 2011)

Beauty   Looks great.


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks, it was a long process. The pictures make the room look kinda skinny, it's actually about 11' wide.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Oct 21, 2011)

What a transformation!!  So warm and inviting.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pagey (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome job!  Clearly a lot of work and patience went into that transformation.  Very nicely done indeed.


----------



## fossil (Oct 21, 2011)

It's gorgeous, webby.  And I am going to move the thread over to the Perfect Picture forum.  Rick


----------



## begreen (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow, that is a beautiful hearth. You took it from plain jane to a stunning focal point of the room. That's a wonderful transformation.


----------



## Got Wood (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice job - looks great.

What kind of wood is your mantel? Interesting way to brace it too


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 21, 2011)

webby3650 said:
			
		

> I got a good deal on this stone, so I decided to start another project. I am very pleased with the way it turned out. Enjoy!



webby3650, nice job and looks great.


zap


----------



## smokinj (Oct 21, 2011)

Love the mantal where did it come from?


----------



## indiana4spartans (Oct 21, 2011)

Webby - used to lay stone - how come you didn't use a scratch coat before setting?  Just curious.


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 21, 2011)

Got Wood said:
			
		

> Nice job - looks great.
> 
> What kind of wood is your mantel? Interesting way to brace it too


I had the mantel made at a local saw mill, it is Red Oak measuring 8"x12"x8' in length. It weighs about 300 lbs. I think!


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 21, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Love the mantal where did it come from?


 Thanks, a small local sawmill made it for me, he charged me $50 and he provided the log!


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 21, 2011)

indiana4spartans said:
			
		

> Webby - used to lay stone - how come you didn't use a scratch coat before setting?  Just curious.


 Well, I watched alot of videos before I started, one company said it could be done either way, as the video showed. I tried a small test area, about 5 stones and I was unable to pull the stones off the wall, and the mesh had zero flex to it. I decided it was a step I could skip and still have a good bond.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 24, 2011)

Very nice . . . actual stone, stone veneer or "cultivated" stone? Thinking about putting up something on the wall behind my stove next year and I'm exploring my options.


----------



## Iembalm4aLiving (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful job....an amazing transformation!


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 24, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Very nice . . . actual stone, stone veneer or "cultivated" stone? Thinking about putting up something on the wall behind my stove next year and I'm exploring my options.


It is cultered stone (cement). It was pretty easy to do really, mortaring between the stones was the most difficult part.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 24, 2011)

webby3650 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome I try and talk people into this size, they just look at me funny! Darn sure fits that bill.


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 25, 2011)

It was sure heavy! I thought about making it smaller, I decided to leave it whole and I am glad, it fits the space.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks awesome, quite a transformation!!


----------

